# JBL GTO1201.1 II amp question



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, I have one of these running my subs, I have the remote bass knob and no cord. Does anyone know if this is a standard RJ11 4wire cable? Or is it the 2wire RJ11 or is it something special that I need to get? I really want to use and mount this remote for the amp but I am not sure what the cable is.

Anyone shed some light on this?

Thanks


----------

